# Steak Marinade



## 5stringJeff

I am a novice griller.  However, I love to grill steaks on the propane grill.  Does anyone have any ideas for some good marinades?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I am a novice griller.  However, I love to grill steaks on the propane grill.  Does anyone have any ideas for some good marinades?


Yes...Don't marinate.
Use a dry rub instead, marinating takes the natural juices away from the
steak. I HIGHLY reccomend Uncle Chris' Steak Seasoning. Click here. 
Hard to find sometimes but worth ordering online. 
Always allow meat to cook on it's own when grilling.
NEVER NEVER NEVER poke, smash, cut, or mess with the meat.
Only exception is if you HAVE to use a meat thermometer to know when it
has reached desired wellness (or lack thereof). Still try to keep it minimal.
When finished cooking allow the meat to "rest" for 1-2 minutes (2 max).
This will allow the meat to lock in the juices and flavor.


----------



## dmp

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I am a novice griller.  However, I love to grill steaks on the propane grill.  Does anyone have any ideas for some good marinades?



Do you already have the steaks?


----------



## Mr. P

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I am a novice griller.  However, I love to grill steaks on the propane grill.  Does anyone have any ideas for some good marinades?


Depends on the steak, Jeff. A GOOD steak should be left alone for the most part, sadly it's hard to come by a good steak these days for a reasonable price IMO.  So, many times I use a mix of Soy sauce an Worcestershire sauce. Zip-lock it for at least a few hours (overnight is okay). Great for thick pork chops too.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Already cooked some up on Tuesday... I'm just talking in general.

Joker, I've never even heard of a dry rub... interesting.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Depends on the steak, Jeff. A GOOD steak should be left alone for the most part, sadly it's hard to come by a good steak these days for a reasonable price IMO.  So, many times I use a mix of Soy sauce an Worcestershire sauce. Zip-lock it for at least a few hours (overnight is okay). Great for thick pork chops too.



I would have never thought to use soy sauce.  Sounds good!


----------



## Mr. P

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I would have never thought to use soy sauce.  Sounds good!


It is great..adjust the ratio for taste..I use 1 1/2:1 Soy to Worcestershire.
It's fantastic on 1" or thicker chops..Overnight for them for sure.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Already cooked some up on Tuesday... I'm just talking in general.
> 
> Joker, I've never even heard of a dry rub... interesting.


Careful with salt.
The brand I reccomneded is a good blend, and you can add whatever it
doesn't have that you like.


----------



## archangel

on the dry rub for steaks...I use Garlic salt,fresh ground pepper.sage and parsley...wait until the grill is hot(before placing the steak on the grill) so the juice is sealed in the meat...turn over to seal the other side then let them alone until cooked the proper amount of time...seven minutes on both sides for medium...adjust from there!

I'm with Mr.P on the chops...tried his receipe and they were great!


----------



## dmp

A few pinches of Kosher or Sea Salt on each side, fresh ground Pepper too, and grill  That's the only dry I use.


Make SURE you use kosher for all cooking.


----------



## -Cp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes...Don't marinate.
> Use a dry rub instead, marinating takes the natural juices away from the
> steak. I HIGHLY reccomend Uncle Chris' Steak Seasoning. Click here.
> Hard to find sometimes but worth ordering online.
> Always allow meat to cook on it's own when grilling.
> NEVER NEVER NEVER poke, smash, cut, or mess with the meat.
> Only exception is if you HAVE to use a meat thermometer to know when it
> has reached desired wellness (or lack thereof). Still try to keep it minimal.
> When finished cooking allow the meat to "rest" for 1-2 minutes (2 max).
> This will allow the meat to lock in the juices and flavor.



So.. what's your basis for the false claims that marinades "take the natural juice" away from steaks? 

I supposed you should tell that to the last few Tri-tip's and Flank steaks i've marinated which were filled with natural juices... 

Additionally, you're going to want to let the steaks rest 5-10 minutes (more if it's a roast or larger cut of meat).. 

Dry rubs are great, as are marinades - both have their place in culinary and each one provides a distinct culinary experience...


----------



## dmp

Jeff...IF you have charcoal...

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_24088,00.html





More:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/show_ea/episode/0,,FOOD_9956_42550,00.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_99,00.html


----------



## dmp

http://web.foodnetwork.com/food/web...ic&searchString=marinade&WeekNumber=+&x=0&y=0


----------



## -Cp

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I am a novice griller.  However, I love to grill steaks on the propane grill.  Does anyone have any ideas for some good marinades?




What kind of steaks Jeff? e.g. which cut's are you working with? 

If you're still going to Blue Max and getting a nice cut like a Rib Steak, I'd just salt and pepper them - allow them to come up to room tempurature BEFORE COOKING - grill em' for about 4-6min (on HIGH HEAT - allow the grill to warm up as hot as it can get first before putting the meat on) per side depeding on the doneness level you'd like...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-Cp said:
			
		

> So.. what's your basis for the false claims that marinades "take the natural juice" away from steaks?
> 
> I supposed you should tell that to the last few Tri-tip's and Flank steaks i've marinated which were filled with natural juices...
> 
> Additionally, you're going to want to let the steaks rest 5-10 minutes (more if it's a roast or larger cut of meat)..
> 
> Dry rubs are great, as are marinades - both have their place in culinary and each one provides a distinct culinary experience...


It's not a false claim. When you soak steak in liquid, it allows the liquid
into the steak. It also allows the natural liquid out to be mixed with the 
marinade and "diluted" if you will. Of course, the marinade will replace what is 
lost but it's not the same.


----------



## -Cp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> It's not a false claim. When you soak steak in liquid, it allows the liquid
> into the steak. It also allows the natural liquid out to be mixed with the
> marinade and "diluted" if you will. Of course, the marinade will replace what is
> lost but it's not the same.



That is a false claim - what makes you think that the liquid in the marinade somehow forces the meat juices out? If so, how the hell do those meat juices get out of the zip-lock bag I'm marinating it in? 

Do you know what "steak juice" really is? It's a combination of fat and blood... 

That's why fatty meats are always more "juicy" when cooked than are lean cuts... 

What does draw moisture out of meats is salt - hence why if you use a soy-sauce-based marindate, do not add salt...  Additionally, do not salt the steaks too long before cooking them... 

What marindaes ARE used for is to flavor the meat - the liquid does not somehow magically "soak into the meat" and replace the meat's juices.. Rather, marinades are used on cuts that are lean (e.g. lower in flavor because of reduced fat content), tough or have little natural flavor. The reason for this is because of the acidity you add to the marinade which helps break down connective tissue in those leaner or tougher cuts. The flavors latch onto the outside of the meat so you have a more flavorful experience. 

With all due respect, your idea of marinades is misguided at best....


----------



## 5stringJeff

-Cp said:
			
		

> What kind of steaks Jeff? e.g. which cut's are you working with?
> 
> If you're still going to Blue Max and getting a nice cut like a Rib Steak, I'd just salt and pepper them - allow them to come up to room tempurature BEFORE COOKING - grill em' for about 4-6min (on HIGH HEAT - allow the grill to warm up as hot as it can get first before putting the meat on) per side depeding on the doneness level you'd like...



My wife usually gets T-bones, from this place.  I do make sure to heat my grill up nice and hot before throwing the steaks on.

It's a propane grill but I do throw in charcoal briquettes at the bottom for flavor.


----------



## 5stringJeff

archangel said:
			
		

> on the dry rub for steaks...I use Garlic salt,fresh ground pepper.sage and parsley...wait until the grill is hot(before placing the steak on the grill) so the juice is sealed in the meat...turn over to seal the other side then let them alone until cooked the proper amount of time...seven minutes on both sides for medium...adjust from there!
> 
> I'm with Mr.P on the chops...tried his receipe and they were great!



The wife can't have too much garlic, so I might have to use kosher salt instead, but that sounds like a good rub.


----------



## 5stringJeff

-Cp said:
			
		

> Dry rubs are great, as are marinades - both have their place in culinary and each one provides a distinct culinary experience...



I will probably end up trying both methods and seeing what everyone likes.  Like I said, I'm a novice, so everyone's input is very much appreciated!


----------



## -Cp

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> My wife usually gets T-bones, from this place.  I do make sure to heat my grill up nice and hot before throwing the steaks on.
> 
> It's a propane grill but I do throw in charcoal briquettes at the bottom for flavor.



All of our experiences from that place have been horrible - but nonetheless, T-bones are a great cut of meat (they're a small porterhouse actually) with the New York on one side and a mini-fillet on the other.. 

If you want great flavor using a propane grill, I'd recommend going to a pace like Home Depot and getting a wood-chip smoker box (I have one) and putting soaked, hard-wood in it such as Hickory or Misquite... 

Additionally, there are places that also sell used wine-barrel oak pieces which you can use in a similar fashion...

Fyi.. if you want better meat, I'd highly recommend this place:

http://www.google.com/local?hl=en&f=l&q=blue+max&near=Puyallup,+WA&btnG=Search

And if you demand the best meat going - then these guys are worth the drive and the money:

http://www.dougsqualitymeats.com/

Been going to Doug over 3yrs now.... best of the best IMO and just about anyone who has tried Doug's Meat... they just can't seem to get enough of his meat... .after all, his meat is there for your pleasure... 

There's just no beating Doug's meat...


----------



## dmp

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> My wife usually gets T-bones, from this place.  I do make sure to heat my grill up nice and hot before throwing the steaks on.
> 
> It's a propane grill but I do throw in charcoal briquettes at the bottom for flavor.




Try putting cedar chips in a bowl of water, and placing those under the hood whilst cooking


----------



## -Cp

dmp said:
			
		

> Try putting cedar chips in a bowl of water, and placing those under the hood whilst cooking



Actually, Cedar is better for Salmon or Poultry..


----------



## Mr. P

-Cp said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> *There's just no beating Doug's meat... *


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 
I'm sorry man, I just feel out the chair when I read that!

Carry on... :rotflmao:


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
> I'm sorry man, I just feel out the chair when I read that!
> 
> Carry on... :rotflmao:


How did I miss that?


----------



## Annie

-Cp said:
			
		

> All of our experiences from that place have been horrible - but nonetheless, T-bones are a great cut of meat (they're a small porterhouse actually) with the New York on one side and a mini-fillet on the other..
> 
> If you want great flavor using a propane grill, I'd recommend going to a pace like Home Depot and getting a wood-chip smoker box (I have one) and putting soaked, hard-wood in it such as Hickory or Misquite...
> 
> Additionally, there are places that also sell used wine-barrel oak pieces which you can use in a similar fashion...
> 
> Fyi.. if you want better meat, I'd highly recommend this place:
> 
> http://www.google.com/local?hl=en&f=l&q=blue+max&near=Puyallup,+WA&btnG=Search
> 
> And if you demand the best meat going - then these guys are worth the drive and the money:
> 
> http://www.dougsqualitymeats.com/
> 
> Been going to Doug over 3yrs now.... best of the best IMO and just about anyone who has tried Doug's Meat... they just can't seem to get enough of his meat... .after all, his meat is there for your pleasure...
> 
> *There's just no beating Doug's meat...*


You really said that! 


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to -Cp again


----------



## Mr. P

Kathianne said:
			
		

> How did I miss that?


yer too sweet.


----------



## Annie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> yer too sweet.


 They all say that!


----------



## dmp

HA! That saying has been on the board SEVERAL Times... 

I can say the very THOUGHT of Doug's Meat in my mouth gets me going.


----------



## Annie

dmp said:
			
		

> HA! That saying has been on the board SEVERAL Times...
> 
> I can say the very THOUGHT of Doug's Meat in my mouth gets me going.


Umm, how hard is it to 'get you going'?


----------



## dmp

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Umm, how hard is it to 'get you going'?




You obviously haven't had doug's meat.


----------



## Annie

dmp said:
			
		

> You obviously haven't had doug's meat.


Ok, you come through Chicago, bring some. We'll grill them. I can't wait!


----------



## Emmett

2 10 - 16 oz ribeyes or bones.


Marinade:

8 oz pepsi

two spoons of garlic (juicy from a fresh open bottle)

some whatsthishere sauce

just a dab of honey (not much) less than a teaspoon

spinkle with onion salt

cut up an onion with one of those counter chopper thingies so it gets juicy and you have to use a sweegie to rake it off the board


Put all this in a glass caserole dish, put a cover on it, put it in the frige for 3 to 4 hours!

Toss it on the grille!

Eat!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-Cp said:
			
		

> That is a false claim - what makes you think that the liquid in the marinade somehow forces the meat juices out? If so, how the hell do those meat juices get out of the zip-lock bag I'm marinating it in?


Who said anything about them getting out of the bag. They get out of the steak.



			
				-Cp said:
			
		

> Do you know what "steak juice" really is? It's a combination of fat and blood...
> 
> That's why fatty meats are always more "juicy" when cooked than are lean cuts...


I understand that. I guess you only cook fatty meats.



			
				-Cp said:
			
		

> What does draw moisture out of meats is salt - hence why if you use a soy-sauce-based marindate, do not add salt...  Additionally, do not salt the steaks too long before cooking them...


I believe I already said that.



			
				-Cp said:
			
		

> What marindaes ARE used for is to flavor the meat - the liquid does not somehow magically "soak into the meat" and replace the meat's juices.. Rather, marinades are used on cuts that are lean (e.g. lower in flavor because of reduced fat content), tough or have little natural flavor. The reason for this is because of the acidity you add to the marinade which helps break down connective tissue in those leaner or tougher cuts. The flavors latch onto the outside of the meat so you have a more flavorful experience.
> 
> With all due respect, your idea of marinades is misguided at best....


So you're trying to tell me that a marinade only affects the "outside of the meat"??? What a load. Try this... Make your normal marinade and throw some
blue food coloring in there. toss in some steak and tell me it only affects the
outside. By allowing the marinade to be absorbed into the steak, you are
diluting the blood and starting an early breakdown of any fat content in the
steak (which you want to happen on the grill).


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> So you're trying to tell me that a marinade only affects the "outside of the meat"??? What a load. Try this... Make your normal marinade and throw some
> blue food coloring in there. toss in some steak and tell me it only affects the
> outside. By allowing the marinade to be absorbed into the steak, you are
> diluting the blood and starting an early breakdown of any fat content in the
> steak (which you want to happen on the grill).




I don't see him saying that at all.

The 'juices' of the steak MIX with the marinade; they juices don't simply go away.  The in essence become PART of the marinade.  That's different than 'losing the juices'; and the implication that meat may somehow not be as 'juicy'.


Marinades are used to accomplish three very specific tasks: to tenderize, to add flavor, and to preserve or _add moisture_ (emphasis mine) to the meat, - ammy Algood, food professional and spokesperson for the states Pick Tennessee Products campaign.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dmp said:
			
		

> I don't see him saying that at all.
> 
> The 'juices' of the steak MIX with the marinade; the juices don't simply go away.  The in essence become PART of the marinade.  That's different than 'losing the juices'; and the implication that meat may somehow not be as 'juicy'.


I guess I prefer the natural blood and fat to work with vs adding more 
liquids. I like the fat to break down on the grill.


----------



## dmp

Interesting:

Marinades are usually made up of three components: acid, oil, and herbs. The acid helps to partially denature the meat's proteins,opening up "tunnels" in the meat structure where flavor can seep in. _*But marinades mostly penetrate only the surface.*_ Marinades work best on meats such as chicken breast and fish, because the muscle structure is not as dense as it is in steak.

For denser meat, marinades work best when the meat is cut into smaller pieces so the marinade can penetrate a larger surface area. However, if marinades are left on too long, the acids can "cook" the surface, causing the meat to dry out. Some meats, such as pork and steak, can marinate for hours. Other less dense cuts of meat, such as chicken breast and most fish, only need to stay in a marinade for a short time.

http://missvickie.com/howto/spices/marinades.html


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

To each his own.
Sorry I got a little "heated" in this topic.
Totally uncalled for.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> To each his own.
> Sorry I got a little "heated" in this topic.
> Totally uncalled for.




Dude - NO worries....it's like discussing Politics or Religion; a Man takes his steak seriously.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dmp said:
			
		

> Dude - NO worries....it's like discussing Politics or Religion; a Man takes his steak seriously.


AGREED!!!
Beer too!


----------



## manu1959

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I am a novice griller.  However, I love to grill steaks on the propane grill.  Does anyone have any ideas for some good marinades?



olive oli, salt and pepper....that is it


----------



## -Cp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> To each his own.
> Sorry I got a little "heated" in this topic.
> Totally uncalled for.



It's okay Joker to admit you've been duped this whole time into thinking that Marinades dry out meats...  

We have all recieved bad cooking information over the years... 


Hell, I was raised up thinking that Round Steaks cooked on Medium heat which turned out like Shoe Leather was "good eats"...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-Cp said:
			
		

> It's okay Joker to admit you've been duped this whole time into thinking that Marinades dry out meats...
> 
> We have all recieved bad cooking information over the years...
> 
> 
> Hell, I was raised up thinking that Round Steaks cooked on Medium heat which turned out like Shoe Leather was "good eats"...


Not dry up meat, remove the blood and soften up the fat.
I'm still convinced of this.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not dry up meat, remove the blood and soften up the fat.
> I'm still convinced of this.


And you would be correct, sir.

Now shall we move on to who thinks catsup or anyother sauce is normal and should be used on a steak? LOL:tng:


----------



## manu1959

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not dry up meat, remove the blood and soften up the fat.
> I'm still convinced of this.



i agree.....a good piece of meat cooked properly needs no marinade


----------



## -Cp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Not dry up meat, remove the blood and soften up the fat.
> I'm still convinced of this.





			
				JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Yes...Don't marinate.
> Use a dry rub instead, *marinating takes the natural juices away from the
> steak.*



Folks used to be "convinced" the Earth was flat too....


----------



## dmp

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i agree.....a good piece of meat cooked properly needs no marinade




That's sorta like saying ice cream needs no chocolate syrup...or a Car needs no increased HP...

People don't marinate because steak NEEDS it - they marinate to kick-it-up a notch.  It's a false high-ground to take the stand that marinades are 'bad' for steaks.  

You REALLY - You ALL REALLY - need to get some of Doug's Meat in your mouth.  His marinaded Spicy Tri-Tip is AMAZING.  Is the tri-tip good as-is? Sure.  But geesh - don't be so pretentious.


----------



## -Cp

manu1959 said:
			
		

> i agree.....a good piece of meat cooked properly needs no marinade



The implication of this thread was that it wasn't the finest cut of beef.... 

Many folks have said what you just said throughout this thread..


----------



## -Cp

dmp said:
			
		

> That's sorta like saying ice cream needs no chocolate syrup...or a Car needs no increased HP...
> 
> People don't marinate because steak NEEDS it - they marinate to kick-it-up a notch.  It's a false high-ground to take the stand that marinades are 'bad' for steaks.
> 
> You REALLY - You ALL REALLY - need to get some of Doug's Meat in your mouth.  His marinaded Spicy Tri-Tip is AMAZING.  Is the tri-tip good as-is? Sure.  But geesh - don't be so pretentious.




Yeah, no kidding..... prolly the same folks that pick out "Plain Vanilla" Ice Cream when Chocolate Mud Pie is right next to it in the store's freezer... jeesh... what's the matter w/ folks these days?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-Cp said:
			
		

> Folks used to be "convinced" the Earth was flat too....


I was talking about the blood. Never said it dried it up.


----------



## manu1959

dmp said:
			
		

> That's sorta like saying ice cream needs no chocolate syrup...or a Car needs no increased HP...
> 
> People don't marinate because steak NEEDS it - they marinate to kick-it-up a notch.  It's a false high-ground to take the stand that marinades are 'bad' for steaks.
> 
> You REALLY - You ALL REALLY - need to get some of Doug's Meat in your mouth.  His marinaded Spicy Tri-Tip is AMAZING.  Is the tri-tip good as-is? Sure.  But geesh - don't be so pretentious.



good gellato needs no chocolate syrup and a good car needs no boost

as for doug's meat....hey amn didn't htink you swang that way....

psssssssssssssssst....don't take everything i say so seriously


----------



## archangel

Y'all made me really hungry..it's gonna be..bbq rib eye with garlic salt,pepper and maybe a little sage to spice it up...bbq corn on the cob too...the sun is out the tourist are out and i'm gonna make em' hungry so they shop till they drop in my little town...the Moto- Cross is in full swing for the weekend...gonna be a hot time in the little town tonight...Where are you Pale?


----------



## manu1959

-Cp said:
			
		

> The implication of this thread was that it wasn't the finest cut of beef....
> 
> Many folks have said what you just said throughout this thread..



oh A1 fixes that :teeth:


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

dmp said:
			
		

> That's sorta like saying ice cream needs no chocolate syrup...or a Car needs no increased HP...
> 
> People don't marinate because steak NEEDS it - they marinate to kick-it-up a notch.  It's a false high-ground to take the stand that marinades are 'bad' for steaks.
> 
> You REALLY - You ALL REALLY - need to get some of Doug's Meat in your mouth.  His marinaded Spicy Tri-Tip is AMAZING.  Is the tri-tip good as-is? Sure.  But geesh - don't be so pretentious.


I'm only stating that I prefere Dry rub to marinade.


----------



## dmp

manu1959 said:
			
		

> good gellato needs no chocolate syrup and a good car needs no boost
> 
> as for doug's meat....hey amn didn't htink you swang that way....
> 
> psssssssssssssssst....don't take everything i say so seriously




'needs'.  Again - Marinade is there to HELP...like Salt on French Fries...or baby oil on a hot, petite blonde woman gymnist.


----------



## dmp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I'm only stating that I prefere Dry rub to marinade.




Without speaking for Duane; I think his point is "It's okay to NOT like marinade - just 'don't like it' for the right reasons."

TRY a good marinade...maybe you'll like it?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

You have your options Jeff.
Try them all and pick what you like best.
Hell make your own recipe and come back to fight with us.


----------



## dmp

-Cp said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding..... prolly the same folks that pick out "Plain Vanilla" Ice Cream when Chocolate Mud Pie is right next to it in the store's freezer... jeesh... what's the matter w/ folks these days?




Mary does that stuff.  Pisses me off.


----------



## manu1959

dmp said:
			
		

> 'needs'.  Again - Marinade is there to HELP...like Salt on French Fries...or baby oil on a hot, petite blonde woman gymnist.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

-Cp said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding..... prolly the same folks that pick out "Plain Vanilla" Ice Cream when Chocolate Mud Pie is right next to it in the store's freezer... jeesh... what's the matter w/ folks these days?


At the same time, there's nothing wrong with enjoying purity/simplicity. Both have their places.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

My dad makes a mean prime rib, and it's very simple. All in the proportions: Coarse black pepper, Sea Salt, and garlic power/minched garlic.

Absolutely stellar.


I was raised with dry rub steaks, that marinated steaks were cheating. But I think that's just because my dad's a grill snob. Chicken marinades. Steak doesn't. Although I'm sure it could be good.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-Cp said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding..... prolly the same folks that pick out "Plain Vanilla" Ice Cream when Chocolate Mud Pie is right next to it in the store's freezer... jeesh... what's the matter w/ folks these days?


Ya think that's bad???
My wife has a friend that asks for her steak cooked OVERDONE because she 
can't stand to see ANY color other than brown in a steak. THEEEEN, she 
puts MAYO on the damn thing because it's too dry. I wont cook steak for her 
anymore.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya think that's bad???
> My wife has a friend that asks for her steak cooked OVERDONE because she
> can't stand to see ANY color other than brown in a steak. THEEEEN, she
> puts MAYO on the damn thing because it's too dry. I wont cook steak for her
> anymore.


She should be locked up.


----------



## -Cp

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya think that's bad???
> My wife has a friend that asks for her steak cooked OVERDONE because she
> can't stand to see ANY color other than brown in a steak. THEEEEN, she
> puts MAYO on the damn thing because it's too dry. I wont cook steak for her
> anymore.




We had "friends" over once for Rib-Eye Steaks that were simply seasoned w/ Salt/Pepper and grilled to Medium Rare - the dudes wife had the NERVE to ask for Catsup!!

I was like "Hell no, you did NOT Just ask for Catsup!"

Tell ya what Joker, next time you're in the Seattle area, I'll make you a Marinated Tri-tip that'll knock yer dick in the dirt.... k?


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> My dad makes a mean prime rib, and it's very simple. All in the proportions: Coarse black pepper, Sea Salt, and garlic power/minched garlic.
> 
> Absolutely stellar.
> 
> 
> I was raised with dry rub steaks, that marinated steaks were cheating. But I think that's just because my dad's a grill snob. Chicken marinades. Steak doesn't. Although I'm sure it could be good.




now here is a son who appreciates a Dads simple perspective on a great steak!
Steak should be simple and natural to enjoy natures best! Sea salt is cool..but the garlic and pepper brings it out!(maybe a little sage) for the desert folks!


----------



## manu1959

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> She should be locked up.



or least asked to put on a maid's outfit :chains:


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> now here is a son who appreciates a Dads simple perspective on a great steak!
> Steak should be simple and natural to enjoy natures best! Sea salt is cool..but the garlic and pepper brings it out!(maybe a little sage) for the desert folks!


Sea salt is just for the better flavor it provides, especially when coarsely ground.


If I could cook half as good as my dad, I'd be happy. The man is borderline legendary.

Sometimes a more complicated steak can be tasty, but, as with many things in life, often times less is more.

How's that for some real-time perspective?


----------



## -Cp

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Sea salt is just for the better flavor it provides, especially when coarsely ground.
> 
> 
> If I could cook half as good as my dad, I'd be happy. The man is borderline legendary.
> 
> Sometimes a more complicated steak can be tasty, but, as with many things in life, often times less is more.
> 
> How's that for some real-time perspective?




I too love Sea Salt, however, for the majority of cooking my wife and I do, we swear by Koshar Salt - the way it grips the food is really nice...


----------



## 5stringJeff

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya think that's bad???
> My wife has a friend that asks for her steak cooked OVERDONE because she
> can't stand to see ANY color other than brown in a steak. THEEEEN, she
> puts MAYO on the damn thing because it's too dry. I wont cook steak for her
> anymore.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

-Cp said:
			
		

> We had "friends" over once for Rib-Eye Steaks that were simply seasoned w/ Salt/Pepper and grilled to Medium Rare - the dudes wife had the NERVE to ask for Catsup!!
> 
> I was like "Hell no, you did NOT Just ask for Catsup!"
> 
> Tell ya what Joker, next time you're in the Seattle area, I'll make you a Marinated Tri-tip that'll knock yer dick in the dirt.... k?


Deal, I'll bring you some Uncle Chris' Steak Seasoning.

Kosher is the best, with Sea Salt at a close second.
Try Sea Salt in large crystals (like Kosher) and gring it yourself.
Superb.


----------



## dmp

I'm growin nausiated at all the cliches being thrown around.

"Brings the flavor out...."

"Goes better..."

Most of that is lip-service; most of us have NO Idea what it 'really' means.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Sea salt is just for the better flavor it provides, especially when coarsely ground.
> 
> 
> If I could cook half as good as my dad, I'd be happy. The man is borderline legendary.
> 
> Sometimes a more complicated steak can be tasty, but, as with many things in life, often times less is more.
> 
> How's that for some real-time perspective?




at least when it comes to steaks....Dad is okay in my books on this issue...but I suspect you are comming from a professors perspective on some other issues..not to fault your Dad...ya give em' all ya can and hope for the best!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

archangel said:
			
		

> at least when it comes to steaks....Dad is okay in my books on this issue...but I suspect you are comming from a professors perspective on some other issues..not to fault your Dad...ya give em' all ya can and hope for the best!


Let's just leave it at the steaks, I wasn't trying to take this in any other direction.


----------



## archangel

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Let's just leave it at the steaks, I wasn't trying to take this in any other direction.





He rocks...rib eye forever!


----------



## -Cp

On an unrelated note, if you listen to Sean Hannity at all - he's very wrong about Ruth's Chris... 

He swears they make the best steak ever.... he's wrong... 

Is it good? Sure, is it great? I don't think so - especially when you'll spend about $40-$50 bux per steak... 


I can cook a far better steak at home.. and I've been to restaurants that blow Ruth's Chris out of the water.. 

I never have been a fan of "Nebraska Corn-Fed Beef" as I think they have entirely WAY too much fat in them - each bite coats your mouth with filmy, fatty tissue... it's nasty IMO..

I prefer pasture fed - grazed on grass - beef with a bit of graining right before slaughter...


----------



## archangel

-Cp said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, if you listen to Sean Hannity at all - he's very wrong about Ruth's Chris...
> 
> He swears they make the best steak ever.... he's wrong...
> 
> Is it good? Sure, is it great? I don't think so - especially when you'll spend about $40-$50 bux per steak...
> 
> 
> I can cook a far better steak at home.. and I've been to restaurants that blow Ruth's Chris out of the water..
> 
> I never have been a fan of "Nebraska Corn-Fed Beef" as I think they have entirely WAY too much fat in them - each bite coats your mouth with filmy, fatty tissue... it's nasty IMO..
> 
> I prefer pasture fed - grazed on grass - beef with a bit of graining right before slaughter...





another Independent speaks his mind...gotta agree...working the Arizona border back in the day...I really got use to the taste of pasture(grazing) beef...it rocks without the fat content!


----------



## The ClayTaurus

-Cp said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, if you listen to Sean Hannity at all - he's very wrong about Ruth's Chris...
> 
> He swears they make the best steak ever.... he's wrong...
> 
> Is it good? Sure, is it great? I don't think so - especially when you'll spend about $40-$50 bux per steak...
> 
> 
> I can cook a far better steak at home.. and I've been to restaurants that blow Ruth's Chris out of the water..
> 
> I never have been a fan of "Nebraska Corn-Fed Beef" as I think they have entirely WAY too much fat in them - each bite coats your mouth with filmy, fatty tissue... it's nasty IMO..
> 
> I prefer pasture fed - grazed on grass - beef with a bit of graining right before slaughter...


He swears on Ruth Chris for one reason only: $


----------



## Mr. P

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> My dad makes a mean prime rib, and it's very simple. All in the proportions: Coarse black pepper, Sea Salt, and garlic power/minched garlic.
> 
> Absolutely stellar.
> 
> 
> I was raised with dry rub steaks, that marinated steaks were cheating. But I think that's just because my dad's a grill snob. Chicken marinades. Steak doesn't. Although I'm sure it could be good.


If it's mean now pass my method to him, it's to die for. Ash Joker, he cooked it.


----------



## Mr. P

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Ya think that's bad???
> My wife has a friend that asks for her steak cooked OVERDONE because she
> can't stand to see ANY color other than brown in a steak. THEEEEN, she
> puts MAYO on the damn thing because it's too dry. I wont cook steak for her
> anymore.


  I won't cook a good steak for anyone that wants it well done. What a waste!


----------



## Annie

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> He swears on Ruth Chris for one reason only: $


Ruth Chris? I'm in love! 



I also find Lawry's seductive...


----------



## -Cp

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ruth Chris? I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> I also find Lawry's seductive...




Kathi... we REALLY need to hook up dear.... if you think Ruth's Chris makes an incredible steak - well - let's just say you've never had Doug's meat cooked by me in your mouth...


----------



## Annie

-Cp said:
			
		

> Kathi... we REALLY need to hook up dear.... if you think Ruth's Chris makes an incredible steak - well - let's just say you've never had Doug's meat cooked by me in your mouth...


LOL! I already told Darin to bring to Chicago, I'll cook! Well maybe I'll let you cook, on my old Weber?


----------



## -Cp

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL! I already told Darin to bring to Chicago, I'll cook! Well maybe I'll let you cook, on my old Weber?



We can do that, but will your hubby care about you having his meat in your mouth?


----------



## Annie

-Cp said:
			
		

> We can do that, but will your hubby care about you having his meat in your mouth?


No hubby! So get ready for the rolling pin to your head, by your wife. I know I would with this post!  Now then, if I was stuck with my hubby, do you really think that would annoy him? Duh!


----------



## Said1

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Depends on the steak, Jeff. A GOOD steak should be left alone for the most part, sadly it's hard to come by a good steak these days for a reasonable price IMO.  So, many times I use a mix of Soy sauce an Worcestershire sauce. Zip-lock it for at least a few hours (overnight is okay). Great for thick pork chops too.



That's my fav, with a bit of minced garlic.


----------



## -Cp

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No hubby! So get ready for the rolling pin to your head, by your wife. I know I would with this post!  Now then, if I was stuck with my hubby, do you really think that would annoy him? Duh!



Since when would my wife care what you end up doing w/ Doug's meat? 

Get yer mind outta the gutter! Jeesh!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Just an update: tried the Worchester marinade on Thursday.  It turned out all right.  I'm pretty sure I'll be trying something different every time I grill steaks this summer, so I'll keep you up to date.


----------

